# r31 pictures



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey does any one have any r31 convertable pictures? Please post them if you do.

Also what was the year rang on the r31?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

wow, never seen a r31 vert! that would be... disturbing.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Joel said:


> wow, never seen a r31 vert! that would be... disturbing.



no offense but are you going to make these threads at every forum you visit? alot of us roam from forum to forum and seeing the same threads is....eh.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

your the onyl one i know who is at af also you are the onyl one who has mentied it anyway who are you there anyhow??? just for future ref?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Vega said:


> your the onyl one i know who is at af also you are the onyl one who has mentied it anyway who are you there anyhow??? just for future ref?



nismo_power


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

i guess that makes sence


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

R31 85-89.. never heard of a convertable one...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BigBlueR32 said:


> R31 85-89.. never heard of a convertable one...


Well if there was one built, it definatly wasn't built on the Australian R31 Production line....

Long live the wedge! :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

the R31 was produced from Aug 1985 (86 MY) to May 1989

I had never seen the convertible but I looked at R31 House's site and found this pic;









Troy


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ya thats a custom jobbie


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*R31*

R31's are really cool, and they're very collectible, but I've very, very rarely seen one in Japan. The Japanese car laws make owning an R31 or S12 almost impossible. My friend in Chiba is getting hell just owning his R32 Type M (which is the coolest car ever, in my opinion). Good luck importing one!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Thats diffrent....nice tho in a retro kind of way......

S12.....thats another car I have a major soft sport for.....a mate of mine has one.....


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> the R31 was produced from Aug 1985 (86 MY) to May 1989
> 
> Can someone then explain to me how I have come to be in the possession of not one, but two 1990 model R31 sedans? That is the build date - not the compliance my friends, one is a April 1990 Build, the other a February. They are legit compliance as well...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Japanese R31 Skyline was produced from Aug 85 to May 89 after that the R32 came out in June 89. In Australia the R31 Series 3 was produced from late 88 to 91. The link shows all the Series 3 models;
http://home.1asphost.com/redliner31/r31models/series3.html

Troy


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> The Japanese R31 Skyline was produced from Aug 85 to May 89 after that the R32 came out in June 89. In Australia the R31 Series 3 was produced from late 88 to 91. The link shows all the Series 3 models;
> http://home.1asphost.com/redliner31/r31models/series3.html
> 
> Troy


Thanks dude. I knew the wagons were produced in small numbers until 91 in Aus, but I am led to believe that post '89 sedans are quite rare... anyway i'd send a pic of mine except I don't have an upload link.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

OldschoolR31 said:


> Thanks dude. I knew the wagons were produced in small numbers until 91 in Aus, but I am led to believe that post '89 sedans are quite rare... anyway i'd send a pic of mine except I don't have an upload link.


my 31s' a 90 model GXE, one of the good thing about living in oz.


----------

